# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Cofopri  y el proceso de saneamiento de predios rusticos

## wgalloso

*COFOPRI  Y EL PROCESO DE SANEAMIENTO DE PREDIOS RUSTICOS WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS- ASESOR LEGAL * *wg.inform@ccion.com.pe** // Nextel: 832*4190*  
Todos aquellos que de una u otra manera estamos vinculados al quehacer jurídico y al saneamiento de predios rústicos, vemos con preocupación, como es que los gobiernos de turno lejos de orientarse a  establecer una política de Estado orientado a resolver y consolidar la propiedad en el agro, efectúan ensayos  y trasladan responsabilidades de una institución a otra, sin lograr con ello una dinámica que permita establecer  criterios pre establecidos, orientados a lo que se conoce como predictibilidad, a merito del cual  la autoridad administrativa deberá brindar a los administrados o sus representantes información veraz, completa y confiable sobre cada trámite, de modo tal que a su inicio, el administrado pueda tener una conciencia bastante certera de cuál será el resultado final que se obtendrá.
Si bien es cierto el Gobierno mediante el D.S. N° 005-2007-Vivienda publicado el 21 de febrero del 2007 en el Diario Oficial El Peruano, establece la Fusión  POR ABSORCIÓN del PETT  (Proyecto Especial de Titulación de Tierras y Catastro Rural) con COFOPRI (Comisión de Formalización de la Propiedad Informal), cuya fusión es  precisada su ámbito a mérito del D.S. N° 012-2007-VIVIENDA,  con lo cual se trasladas las facultades que tenía dicha entidad  de saneamiento físico-legal de los predios rurales que fueron expropiados y adjudicados con fines de reforma agraria, así como el saneamiento físico legal de  los predios rurales pertenecientes a particulares y de las tierras eriazas con aptitud agropecuaria de libre disponibilidad del Estado para su transferencia al sector privado.
Que, si bien es cierto ambas instituciones tenían antes de la fusión su propio ámbito de influencia (uno en el sector rural y el otro en el sector informal urbano para los efectos de saneamiento físico legal de inmuebles),  COFOPRI,  se había convertido en la caja de resonancia política del Gobierno de  turno (entiéndase que  esta entidad fue creada en la época del Gobierno Fujimorista, como elemento político de penetración en los sectores populares y que  publicitaban su accionar el millón de títulos, en aquellos lugares en los cuales les era necesario captar votos, y para lo cual incluso duplicitaban la emisión de títulos de propiedad ya otorgados por los Municipios Distritales o provinciales);  se efectúa la fusión según los propios considerandos del Decreto Supremo, orientado a lograr  una mayor eficiencia en la utilización de los recursos  del Estado , prevaleciendo el principio de especialidad con el fin  de integrar las funciones y competencias afines.
Sin embargo esta fusión generó en forma inmediata la reacción de los sectores agrarios, proponiéndose incluso su derogatoria conforme puede apreciarse de la lectura del Proyecto de Ley N° 1124/2006-CA, presentado por el bloque nacionalista, al  vulnerar según su  exposición de motivos  normas de carácter constitucional, la Ley Orgánica del Ministeerio de Agricultura y la Ley Marco de Modernización de la Gestión del Estado, asimismo se aunaros diversas organizaciones agrarias y campesinas nacionales y regionales (CNA, quien interpuso una acción popular; AIDESEP de igual manera a interpuesto medidas legales). Pese a ello el Gobierno a insistido con su propuesta y en el paquete de Decretos Legislativos aprobados vía TLC,  aprobó el DECRETO LEGISLATIVO Nº 1089, en cuyo primer artículo establece declárar de interés público nacional la formalización y titulación de predios rústicos y tierras eriazas habilitadas, a nivel nacional, por un período de cuatro (4) años contados a partir de la vigencia del presente Decreto Legislativo.
La experiencia de este periodo no es gratificante, pues existe un retrazo injustificado de los procesos de saneamiento físico legal  y al ser este de oficio, sólo  se tiene que esperar que se  establezca la prioridad (política del gobierno), para tener la presencia de COFOPRI, lo cual  viene generando un gran malestar en el sector agrario que ven postergados la solución de un problema crónico en el Perú, NO TENER SANEADA SU PROPIEDAD;  y con ello no tener un capital de trabajo que sirva de garantía o para que ingrese al tráfico jurídico;  desde esta tribuna debemos exigir que las *ENTIDADES DEBEN DE CUMPLIR SU FUNCION PARA LAS CUALES FUERON CREADAS Y DAR SEGURIDAD JURIDICA A LOS CIUDADANOS QUE DESEAN SANEAR SUS PROPIEDADES Y NO VERLOS POSTERGADAS  POR DECISIONES POLÍTICAS COYUNTURALES.* Temas similares: Presuncion de propiedad por parte del estado de predios Cofopri  la pera se cayo de madura Minag transferirá S/. 10.92 millones a Cofopri para titular predios de 182 comunidades nativas Falta de agua y saneamiento causa un millón y medio de muertes anuales en el mundo El impuesto de alcabala  en predios rusticos

----------


## rapaza

Buen dia
quisiera saber si las municipalidades pueden hacer este tipo de trabajo o solamente es COFOPRI el unico ente pararealzair tarbajos de formaliacion en predios informales
le agradeceria bastante me pueda apoyar en esta consulta.
Si existiese una ley que impide a los municipios provinciales formalizar predios informales 
Gracias

----------


## wgalloso

El Gobierno ha establecido mediante el DL. 1086 y su Reglamento el D.S. N° 032-2008-vivienda, declarar de interes nacional la formalizacion y titulacion de predios rusticos, tierras eriazas habilitadas a nivel nacional por un periodo de cuatro años, estableciendo que el organismo competente es COFOPRI, PUDIENDO DELEGAR ALGUNAS FACULTADES A LOS GOBIERNOS REGIONALES QUE LO SOLICITEN. 
COMO PODRA APRECIAR , PARA LO QUE ES PREDIOS RISTICOS NO EXISTE DELEGACION DE COMPETENCIA PARA TITULACION DE PREDIOS RUSTICOS A FAVOR DE LOS GOBIERNOS LOCALES 
Debemos precisar que dicha competencia es diferente a la de titulación de predios urbanos ubicados en zonas informales, de las cuales tambien es competente COFOPRI 
SALUDOS 
WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS
ASESOR LEGAL
web: http://derechoregistral.informaccion.com.pe
mail: wg.inform@ccion.com.pe wgalloso@hotmail.com wgalloso@cal.org.pe
Movistar: 985105276
claro: 989375808
Nextel: 99 - 832*4190

----------


## erictav

Estoy de acuerdo en que no existe delegación de facultades para titulación de predios rústicos a favor de gobiernos locales, llámense municipalidades o Gobiernos regionales, pero valdría la pena aclarar que en el caso de las primeras si lo son para procesos de Independización, Habilitacion urbana, de predios rústicos ubicados en zonas de expansión urbana, es decir los que estén ubicados en la periferia de los centros poblados y que estén considerados como tal mediante resolución municipal a efectos de planificar el crecimiento de las mismas. Atte

----------


## Luis xv

Estimados amigos: El PETT hoy COFOPRI realizo el levantamiento del plano de mi fundito localizado en Huacho. Han pasado algunos años y sin embargo hasta ahora no puedo realizar la inscripcion en los registros publicos, lo cual me perjudica enormemente.Existe alguna manera de inscribir la propiedad que no sea la via judicial?

----------

